# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Μετασχηματιστής ενισχυτή Yamaha με μεσαία λήψη (30V)28V/4A

## diamadiss

*Περιγραφή*Μετασχηματιστής ενισχυτή Yamaha με (2 εξόδους) μεσαία λήψη (30V)28V/4A.


Για Θεσσαλονίκη κανονίζεται συνάντηση και εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης αποστέλλεται με ΕΛΤΑ.

----------

